# Existence



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

all types are encouraged to reply
im not looking for a philosophical answer
I’m looking for your own perceptions/perspective
as for mine I personally believe I was put here To suffer
my body is a home for pain
without my body pain would have no place to exist
extreme pain to be precise
physical pain to which is with me 24/7/365
it is my best friend
always with me
if it were to leave me I actually think i would miss it
i have no belief system
i fluxiate between Athiest/ nihilism 
I take no medication for it
tbh im just venting but curious as well
tell me putas 
end rant
we now return you to your regularly scheduled program already in progress


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I think it was trying to tell you to take medicinal marijuana and become an activist for legalizing medical marijuana. But sometimes the universe doesn’t express itself clearly.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Thinking that existence is supposed to have meaning is already a fallacy in and of itself. There doesn't have to be a purpose. It's ok if there is no purpose. It's ok to realize that there is no grand design. Finding meaning in existence isn't necessary. Existing without purpose is ok.

Once I deconstructed all unnecessary weight that was created for me because of how I was socialized (and my socialization isn't that much different from others) around existence itself, it became easier (didn't solve the intrinsic problem of why entirely obviously) to come to terms with the why of all things.

I convinced myself that there is no why, there doesn't have to be one and that's all ok.

And so I'm gonna go make my morning tea, enjoy breakfast, take care of my plants and enjoy the rest of the day simply because I exist. Non-existence is the only other option and there's no point to that either. 🤷


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

I used to obsess about this sort of thing. I guess I don't believe in objective truth and meaning which makes me a nihilist, but I do believe that as humans we have subjective points of view, and as humans born with empathy, and as biological entities, we share some of the same pov of existence with humanity, tribal affiliates, and all living things, which creates a shared sense of reality in tension with also an individual one.

I find much interest in the overlaps between these different groundings and the elasticity of meaning and truth as we shift emphasis between these different views.


----------



## Goddessormortal? (Nov 30, 2021)

Dude. Just enjoy the ride. Forget about purpose. Find your own purpose in every day.
(yes I know I sound like a hippy fortune cookie but that doesn't make it any less true).


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

Man.. follows the flow of the psychic energies of the cosmos, like Ahura mazda, the God of the Egyptians and the 15 commandments, dig?

And the nectar of the aliens to reach other levels of consciousness , man .... Do you feel the good vibes , man.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

We are all, but a few lines of code, in a large computer, connected to an infinitely vast network.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

My 'rents smashed and here I am, gift to humankind.


VinnieBob said:


> as for mine I personally believe I was put here To suffer
> 
> i have no belief system


Ok. I guess one belief by itself is not a belief system.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Saiyed Handsome **** said:


> My 'rents smashed and here I am, gift to humankind.
> Ok. I guess one belief by itself is not a belief system.


Ahem[clears throat] I Believe you might be correct


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

We're just a germ that got out of hand. Out of hand = we suffer more.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

No fluffs here. Existence is a betrayal. Of what, I don’t know. It’s the gut-level answer that contains nothing more beneath it.

Paradoxically, I experience the universe as beautiful and fall in awe of it every day. Maybe it’s some atman/brahman shit or something.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I believe we create our own meaning, and that the meaning of life is to love--because we are all part of the same thing--of "creation" or of "God" and so we should just love each other as different aspects of the same thing. Of course the ones who refuse to love (the ones who kill people for no good reason etc.) can go fuck themselves in the ass.

So basically, we create our own meaning, my meaning is to love, but not at some unnecessary expense.


----------



## xwsmithx (Jan 17, 2017)

Wow, so many nihilists. I used to be a nihilist, but there was nothing in it.

There is no purpose except for the one that you give yourself. I'm guessing there's a better one than being a home for pain, though.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm a home for pain too. I don't like it but I deserve it.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Purrfessor said:


> I'm a home for pain too. I don't like it but I deserve it.


Why do you think you deserve it


----------

